# Lachs aus Alaska nach D überführen?



## Smanhu (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich werde nächstes Jahr einen Freund in Spokane besuchen und mit diesem dann nach Alaska (Anchorage) fliegen um auf Lachs zu fischen. Wie ist das dann mit dem Fang? Hab schon gelesen, dass manche den Lachs filetieren, einfrieren und dann mit nach Deutschland nehmen. Bin da aber etwas skeptisch ob das so einfach geht/legal ist. Weil eigentlich darf man doch keine Fleisch/Fischwaren aus nicht-EU-Ländern einführen. Oder lieg ich da falsch?
Falls das doch geht, wie kann ich gewährleisten, dass der Fisch gefroren bleibt? Der Flug dauert ja net nur ne Stunde.

Hoff mich kann hier einer schlauer machen. Will da ja nix falsches machen.

Gruß


----------



## namycasch (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lachs aus Alaska nach D überführen?*

Petri.

Soweit ich weiß, räuchern die meisten ihren gefangenen Fisch und schicken ihn dann vakuum verpackt nach Deutschland.

Ich weiß aber nicht wie sich das mit eingefrorenen Fisch verhält. Ich würde den deutschen Zoll einfach mal anrufen und mich schlau machen.

Viel Spaß in Alaska. 

Petri.


----------



## Onkelfester (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lachs aus Alaska nach D überführen?*

Als ich da war (ist aber schon 20 Jahre her) hab ich die Lachse zu einer Konservenfabrik gebracht. Die haben sie geräuchert und in Dosen verpackt. 
Nach 2 Monaten hab ich dann ein Paket mit 50 Dosen Räucherlachs bekommen.
Das war weder ein kulinarisches Highlight, noch ein finanzielles aber.....es war mein Lachs aus Alaska!:g


----------



## Smanhu (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lachs aus Alaska nach D überführen?*

Hey,

@namycasch

spitzen Info!!Ans Räuchern und Einschweißen hatt ich gar nicht gedacht! Is wohl die sicherste Option.:m
Ich freu mich da echt drauf. Wär auch net schlimm wenn ich gar nix mitnehmen könnte. Mir machen nur die Bären ein wenig Sorgen. So ein face to face-Erlebnis mit so nem Teil brauch ich net wirklch. Aber zum Glück is mein Kollege Jäger und kennt sich hinter Anchorage auch ziemlich gut aus. Das beruhigt etwas!


@antonio

2kg is aber net gerade viel für Lachs. Das is ja vielleicht grad mal 1 Filet bei nem Lachs! Werd mich mal beim Zoll schlau machen wie das so geregelt ist. 

Danke für die Tipps!!:m

Gruß


----------



## mili60 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lachs aus Alaska nach D überführen?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war letztes Jahr in Alaska zum Lachsfischen.

Bei uns war der Ablauf folgender:


Lachs fangen
Der filetierte Lachs wurde in der Lodge eingefroren
Die eingefrorenen Pakete haben wir auf dem Flug vom Camp nach Anchorage mitgenommen.
Lachs in Räucherei abgegeben.
Die geräucherten und eingeschweissten Filets wurden uns am nächsten Tag zum Flughafen gebracht. (Ca.15 Kg pro Person)
Die Mitnahme im Flieger war kostenfrei
Wer keine Zwischenübernachtung mehr in Anchorage einplant, kann seine Filets auch in geräucherte Filets eintauschen. Natürlich excl. Räucherkosten. 
Gruß

Michael


----------



## Smanhu (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lachs aus Alaska nach D überführen?*

Hey,

vielen Dank für die Infos.
Das mit den 430€ werd ich wohl für Angelzeugs benötigen!
Da drück ich halt das Geld/Steuern/Gebühren ab. Is ja mehr das Prestige seinen selbst gefangenen Lachs mit hierher zu bringen!Wenn es nur um Lachs gehen würde, kann ich den ja auch hier kaufen!
Hab vorhin mal ne E-mail an den Zoll gesendet. Bin mal gespannt was die Kollegen mir antworten. 

@antonio

dass ich den Fisch net in der ALDI-Tüte mit rübernehmen kann, is klar. Es gibt ja vernünftige Kühlboxen.

@mili60

werd nicht gleich wieder nach D fliegen. Muss den Fisch in Alaska einfrieren und würd ihn dann in Spokane räuchern lassen. Ich denk ich werd jetzt mal auf die Antwort vom Zoll warten. Kann ja dann mal posten was die mir antworten.

Grüsse


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lachs aus Alaska nach D überführen?*

http://www.alaskasausage.com/IBS/SimpleCat/InfoPage/asp/Comp_ID/17311.html

Da solltest du deinen Fisch hinbringen. Die erledigen das mit der Veterinärbescheinigung. Viele Lodges arbeiten mit denen.
 Man kann es natürlich auch ohne versuchen, geht aber bei einer Kontrolle die Gefahr ein, nicht nur seinen Fisch zu verlieren sondern auch noch eine Sondermüllbeseitigung zu zahlen.
Petri


----------



## Smanhu (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lachs aus Alaska nach D überführen?*

@antonio

gut zu wissen. Da werd ich mich vorher schlau machen. Will ja nen konfliktfreien Urlaub machen. Deswegen informier ich mich ja gründlich!


@dolfin

spitze:m! Danke für den Link. Die scheinen den Lachs ja auch nachzuschicken. Also falls die Airline den Fisch net mitnehmen will, könnt ich ihn mir auch nachschicken lassen. Da is der Warenfreiwert zwar nur ca.150€, aber wenn man schon mal nach Alaska fischen geht, is das doch egal.


----------



## Sockeye (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lachs aus Alaska nach D überführen?*

Mach dich locker...

Eine Box (gibt's in jedem Supermarkt) mit  20kg Filet einfach als zweites Gepäckstück mitnehmen. Die Filets vakuum-verpacken (lassen) und tiefrieren. Die teile kommen in Deutschland noch böckelhart gefrohren an.

Diese 20 kg sind zollfrei und müssen auch nicht veterinärarztlich begutachtet werden. 

Ich mache das jedes Jahr so.

Falls du mehr mitnehmen willst, dann wird es komplizierter. Das wird dann alles als gewerbliche Einfuhr behandelt.

Dafür brauchst du:
- ein EU zertifiziertes Verarbeitungsunternehmen, welches den Fisch filletiert, vakuumiert und verpackt. (ca 4$ / Kilo)
- Ein (US-) veterinäräztliches Zertifikat, welches die qualität der Ware bestätigt. (80$)
- In Frankfurt, dann darfst du mit den Papieren dann mit dem Bus nach Kelsterbach fahren und die Papiere für 79€ abstempeln lassen.
- Mit diesen abgestempleten Papieren kommt du dann durch den Zoll. (Dauer in Frankfurt ungefähr 1-2 Stunden)

Hab ich auch schon gemacht. Ist hald nervig und teuer. Daher würde ich empfehlen bei der einen Kiste mit 20kg zu bleiben.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Smanhu (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lachs aus Alaska nach D überführen?*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Mach dich locker...
> 
> Eine Box (gibt's in jedem Supermarkt) mit  20kg Filet einfach als zweites Gepäckstück mitnehmen. Die Filets vakuum-verpacken (lassen) und tiefrieren. Die teile kommen in Deutschland noch böckelhart gefrohren an.
> 
> ...





Hallo,

20kg Filet, das reicht mir vollkommen. Lasst du die Filets nur einfrieren oder auch räuchern? 
Du machst das jedes Jahr|bigeyes? Wow, ich schein was falsch zu machen!! Du gehst da aber mit Sicherheit nicht in die Lodges, oder? Die sind ja net grad billig! 

Gruß + THX für die Info#h


----------



## Sockeye (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lachs aus Alaska nach D überführen?*

Räuchern würde ich nicht. Die Räucherbuden (Processing) räuchern meistens heiß, Dauer ca 1-2Tage. Cold-smoked (ist das was du unter geräuchertem Lachs verstehst) dauert eine Woche. Wenn du unbedingt willst, tauschen sie auch deinen frischen Fisch gegen geräucherte Ware.(natürlich +$$)

Es kommt darauf an, wie du unterwegs bist. In ner Lodge kannst du alles machen lassen und sie haben auch Kühlräume um deine Sachen zu lagern. Bist du unterwegs oder im Camp, kannst du deine Fillets bei einem Processor vakuumieren und lagern.

Ich persönlich bin immer in der Soldotnalodge.COM, die haben einen Kühlraum, da direkte ich meine Fillets in der Box ein, so dass kein Millimeter Luft frei bleibt. Diese Box nehm ich dann immer als zweites Gepäckstück mit.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Smanhu (2. August 2011)

*AW: Lachs aus Alaska nach D überführen?*

Hey,

hab mich mit meinem Kollegen in den USA kurzgeschlossen. Der kennt ne Räucherei in Spokane. 
In ne Lodge gehen wir nicht. Wir werden bei nem Freund von ihm in Anchorage übernachten. Da kann ich den Fisch erstmal einfrieren. Wenn wir dann wieder in Sopkane sind, kann ich den Fisch dort räuchern lassen. Der kennt da jemand, der räuchert und den Fisch auch "reisefest" macht.
Und wenn es ne Woche dauert mit dem Räuchern wär net dramatisch. Bin nach dem Fischen eh noch ne Woche drüben und geh mit ihm noch jagen. 

Diese Lodge is ja eigentlich recht günstig im Vergleich zu manch anderen. Ich hab da welche im Netz gefunden, da bezahlst du zwischen 4-6000$ für 7 Tage. 

Gruß


----------



## Smanhu (2. August 2011)

*AW: Lachs aus Alaska nach D überführen?*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Mach dich locker...
> 
> Eine Box (gibt's in jedem Supermarkt) mit  20kg Filet einfach als zweites Gepäckstück mitnehmen. Die Filets vakuum-verpacken (lassen) und tiefrieren. Die teile kommen in Deutschland noch böckelhart gefrohren an.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

hab heut vom Zoll die Mail bekommen. Wie du schon geschrieben hast, bis 20kg is ok. Alles was drüber liegt wird umständlich. Also werd ich definitiv nicht über die 20kg gehn.
Jetzt kann ich unbesorgt rüberfliegen und hoffentlich n paar schöne Lachse fangen und mir n Koffer voll Kunstköder kaufen:q!!!


Vielen Dank nochmal für die Infos!!!!!#6#6#6


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Bassey (2. August 2011)

*AW: Lachs aus Alaska nach D überführen?*

15kg Lachs in der Kühlbox einfrieren, wird am Deutschen Flughafen noch vom Veterinär untersucht (kostet auch was), aber dann kannstes holen.

So war´s bei meinem Vater die letzten 5 Jahre.


----------



## ThomasL (2. August 2011)

*AW: Lachs aus Alaska nach D überführen?*

bei http://www.alaskasausage.com/ kann man den Lachs auch kalträuchern lassen, machen die sehr gut und wird dann auch reisefertig verpackt (machen die auch für gefrorene Fische)


----------



## Smanhu (3. August 2011)

*AW: Lachs aus Alaska nach D überführen?*



Bassey schrieb:


> 15kg Lachs in der Kühlbox einfrieren, wird am Deutschen Flughafen noch vom Veterinär untersucht (kostet auch was), aber dann kannstes holen.
> 
> So war´s bei meinem Vater die letzten 5 Jahre.



Hey,

das hat mir die gute Frau vom Zoll aber nicht gesagt|kopfkrat!
Wieviel hat das gekostet?

Gruß


----------



## Sockeye (3. August 2011)

*AW: Lachs aus Alaska nach D überführen?*



Bassey schrieb:


> 15kg Lachs in der Kühlbox einfrieren, wird am Deutschen Flughafen noch vom Veterinär untersucht (kostet auch was), aber dann kannstes holen.
> 
> So war´s bei meinem Vater die letzten 5 Jahre.



Das ist nicht mehr aktuell!

Vor drei Jahren wurde es von 1,5kg auf 20kg erhoeht.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Smanhu (3. August 2011)

*AW: Lachs aus Alaska nach D überführen?*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Das ist nicht mehr aktuell!
> 
> Vor drei Jahren wurde es von 1,5kg auf 20kg erhoeht.
> 
> ...



Hey,

somit wär das auch geklärt:q:q#6!
Falls ich noch fragen, hab meld ich mich bei dir
THX

Gruß


----------

